# Ván ép cốp pha phủ phim giá rẻ số lượng sỉ



## thanhmai2501 (2/10/19)

*Ván ép cốp pha phủ phim giá rẻ số lượng sỉ*
· Độ dày: 12mm, 15mm, 17mm, 18mm
· Quy cách: 1220mm x 2440mm
· Tái sử dụng: 6 ~ 9 lần Ván cốp pha
· Keo chịu nước: 100% WBP – Phenolic
· Độ bền uốn tĩnh: 44,0 N/mm2
· Lực bám giữ đinh vít: 148,0 N/mm2
· Tỉ lệ thu hồi ván cốp pha để tái sử dụng cao, từ 6 – 9 lần nếu bạn bảo quản tốt.Ván ép coppha phủ phim Không để ván cốp pha trượt hoặc rơi từ trên cao xuống
· LĐộ ẩm: 9%
· Độ trương nở chiều dày ngâm nước 24h: 2,1%
· Chất lượng dán dính: 1,8 N/mm2
· Độ bền kéo vuông góc: 0,9 N/mm2
· Lực ép ruột ván: 120 – 140 tấn/m2
· Ván ép coppha phủ phim giá rẻ
·



Gmail : vaneptinphat@Gmail.com.
Webside : vanep.info
thegioidichvu.net


----------

